

Cicso Lawful Interception Architecture [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://cryptome.org/2012/09/cisco-lia.pdf

======
0dmeth
You uploaded a website as a PDF document...

Did you mean to link to the actual design guide?

[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/technologies/tk583/tk799/technolo...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/technologies/tk583/tk799/technologies_design_guide09186a0080826773.pdf)

~~~
denzil_correa
I did. Now, I can not change. Let me try to submit this again.

------
swatkat
Isn't this available in Cisco's site itself?

[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/ios/12_2sb/feature/guide/ht_...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/ios/12_2sb/feature/guide/ht_ssi.html)

